# جامعة الزقازيق > قانون العقوبات الخاص >  المحاضرة الرابعة online في قانون العقوبات القسم الخاص

## د.شيماء عطاالله

الطلاب الأعزاء

طلاب الفرقة الثالثة بكلية الحقوق - جامعة الزقازيق

مرفق لكم لينك المحاضرة الرابعة online في مادة قانون العقوبات القسم الخاص

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CXr44p8o4BQ

مع خالص دعواتي بالتوفيق والسداد

----------

